# BYC flood ... ;)



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 11, 2012)

Boy... *ALOT* of people have come over to BYC's sister site! *It is amazing how many people joined!!!*  &


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 11, 2012)

BYC flood  thats funny

I know BYC was down and am sure those that came here enjoyed the forum


----------



## kla37 (Jan 11, 2012)

I had to come here for a bit to give my eyes a break.  The new site has lots of great features, but there too much on the forum screen and it's a little confusing for simple ole me!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 11, 2012)

kla37 said:
			
		

> I had to come here for a bit to give my eyes a break.  The new site has lots of great features, but there too much on the forum screen and it's a little confusing for simple ole me!


Simple ole you... Pretty cute...


----------



## kla37 (Jan 11, 2012)

I saw that BYH is going to go through a conversion soon as well.  BYHers come hang out at the new BYC and get familiar ahead of time, and maybe it won't be as traumatic for you as it has been for some of us.    We are crazy chicken people though....  :bun


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 11, 2012)

Traumatic???  I was a BYC person then I saw BYH and... ahh... I lurked for months while I waited to get my goats and just a month or two before I
got them I joined! 











I LOVE BYH!


----------



## kla37 (Jan 11, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Traumatic???  I was a BYC person then I saw BYH and... ahh... I lurked for months while I waited to get my goats and just a month or two before I
> got them I joined!
> 
> 
> ...


yes, I do feel a bit traumatized!     change is stressful, even good change!  :bun


----------



## idy (Jan 11, 2012)

kla37 said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very traumatic


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm not trying to be rude just  .. I Love ya'll guys from BYC!


----------



## LittleLady98 (Jan 11, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to be rude just  .. I Love ya'll guys from BYC!


Come join us!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 11, 2012)

LittleLady98 said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm fine here ....  Ya'll guys are neat though!


----------



## LittleLady98 (Jan 11, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> LittleLady98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But..but...I want you to come join us in our craziness!!


----------



## EggsNBake'n (Jan 11, 2012)

You could come and join the bake swap, it's not that chickeny
Its under the hobbies thread *hint, hint*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 11, 2012)

EggsNBake'n said:
			
		

> You could come and join the bake swap, it's not that chickeny
> Its under the hobbies thread *hint, hint*


I LOVE TO BAKE!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 11, 2012)

LittleLady98 said:
			
		

> But..but...I want you to come join us in our craziness!!


Sorry .. I like games and fun but, not craziness! I'll just be here !


----------



## ~GotGoats?~ (Jan 11, 2012)

kla37 said:
			
		

> I had to come here for a bit to give my eyes a break.  The new site has lots of great features, but there too much on the forum screen and it's a little confusing for simple ole me!


Exactly!!! Oh how I miss old BYC.......... I came here for the same reason you did, but also to come back to see how BYC used to be and just be here in a familiar place that reminds me of good times. Im probably not gona go on BYC as much now........Il be here alot more though


----------

